# Brixton steam train alert and rail related chat



## teuchter (Jul 28, 2011)

There will be a steam train passing through Brixton today - firstly at 11.10 and then returning at 19.20. It'll be on the higher level bridge - ie not the one that the train station is on.


----------



## Onket (Jul 28, 2011)

I predict that I will miss this.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2011)

I just saw it go by - it was a black Britannia 5 loco with a mixed set of carriages. It quite makes my morning to hear a steam train puffing by 

(*edit to put in correct loco)


----------



## Onket (Jul 28, 2011)

Pics?


----------



## teuchter (Jul 28, 2011)

Disappointing lack of steam/smoke as it passed my place. It was rattling along at a good speed though.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2011)

Onket said:


> Pics?


 Bit of a poor show as I couldn't find my memory card in time, but here's the thing heading off into the distance.


----------



## Janh (Jul 28, 2011)

There's something to be said for the colour of those green carriages, they merge into the urban scene quite well imo.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for the photo - loco right behind my house there. Couldn't have seen too much had I known in time - the railway viaduct towers over the houses.  Tonight I'm at the Proms so can't catch it then either.  Shucks!


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2011)

Janh said:


> There's something to be said for the colour of those green carriages, they merge into the urban scene quite well imo.


GWR chocolate and cream, ftw.


----------



## whitedove (Jul 28, 2011)

How lovely.would have liked to have been on there .


----------



## teuchter (Jul 28, 2011)

Saw it coming back through again, half an hour or so ago.


----------



## davesgcr (Jul 28, 2011)

Green is right for South London and the coast - however , nothing beats GWR chocolate and cream .......


----------



## miss.w (Jul 28, 2011)

*geek alert* anyone know which train it was? We have a steam railway nearby and I always have to stop and watch it pass, there's something amazing about them


----------



## agricola (Jul 28, 2011)

miss.w said:


> *geek alert* anyone know which train it was? We have a steam railway nearby and I always have to stop and watch it pass, there's something amazing about them


 
It appears to have been the Cathedrals Express, which was scheduled to have the BR Class 7 _Britannia_ making the run today, but the company concerned do use a Black Five _44932_ which does the trip as well.  Sadly I didnt see it today, so I have no idea which it was (though ed's picture looks like _Britannia_, from the deflectors just visible at the front of the engine).

edit:  it was Britannia, there are pictures of its run today on the link provided under its name


----------



## miss.w (Jul 28, 2011)

agricola said:


> It appears to have been the Cathedrals Express, which was scheduled to have the BR Class 7 _Britannia_ making the run today, but the company concerned do use a Black Five _44932_ which does the trip as well.  Sadly I didnt see it today, so I have no idea which it was (though ed's picture looks like _Britannia_, from the deflectors just visible at the front of the engine).
> 
> edit:  it was Britannia, there are pictures of its run today on the link provided under its name


 
Thank you! My inner geek is satisfied! X


----------



## teuchter (Jul 28, 2011)

Yup it was 70000 Britannia.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 27, 2011)

Steam train tomorrow (Weds 28th).

It'll be Tangmere taking the 'Sussex Belle' from Victoria to Hastings and back.

Victoria 1044, passing Brixton 1052 then Denmark Hill 1055 (so not via Herne Hill - this means that it'll probably be on the high level line, not the one that goes through Brixton station).

Then passing Brixton 1606 on the way back.


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2011)

Cheers for the update!


----------



## teuchter (Sep 27, 2011)

Should be a good day for photos tomorrow.


----------



## Janh (Sep 27, 2011)

Where would you recommend for the best viewing in Brixton?


----------



## teuchter (Sep 27, 2011)

Janh said:


> Where would you recommend for the best viewing in Brixton?


Hm, well you could sort of see it from the station but like I said it'll probably go over on the higher level line. You'd see it from the high st but only momentarily as it goes over the bridge. You can see the railway viaduct from coldharbour lane looking across the former cooltan site (ie the bit of wasteland on the Brixton side of the new "Viaduct" apartment building). To get a good view actually I'd suggest going to either Denmark Hill or Clapham High St stations which it'll pass through. Or, if you stand on the platform at Loughborough Junction and look south, you get a good view of the railway viaduct which crosses over the Thameslink line and you'd see it going over that viaduct (not through LJ station itself).

Beware that the times I've posted are the booked times but railtours are liable to running late (or early). It'll probably be on time on the outward journey but less certain for the return.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 27, 2011)

Here's the sort of view you'd get from Brixton Station...


----------



## boohoo (Sep 27, 2011)

Best view is from the swimming pool in the rec!


----------



## teuchter (Sep 28, 2011)

boohoo said:


> Best view is from the swimming pool in the rec!


Good point!


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2011)

I should have a commanding view, and now that I've been forewarned I shouldn't end up doing my usual trick of hearing the train approaching and then scrambling to find my camera in time.


----------



## boohoo (Sep 28, 2011)

I see the trains regularly on my way into work. My favourite is the dominion of new Zealand. Makes summer weeks at work very exciting!


----------



## teuchter (Sep 28, 2011)

What a lot of black smoke! I could see it coming from miles away.


----------



## Janh (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## teuchter (Sep 28, 2011)

Where did you take that from?


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 28, 2011)

We get these all the time round these parts


----------



## Crispy (Sep 28, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Where did you take that from?


Top floor of the Rec, above reception I think


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2011)

Bastard phone went off so I only managed a couple of scrambled shots - and then a bastard ugly modern train got in the way.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 28, 2011)

editor, how far along the line to the east can you see? Can you see as far as the junction at Cambria Rd?


----------



## Janh (Sep 28, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Where did you take that from?



I was on the uppermost steps of the Rec Centre lining up my picture for the high line, only to have to shift suddenly for the lower line.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 25, 2011)

Tangmere doing Victoria-Hastings and back tomorrow (Wednesday) again. Looks like it'll be the same timings through Brixton as last time - 1052 and 1606.


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2011)

Cheers. I'll try and get a better pic this time!


----------



## teuchter (Oct 26, 2011)

T -60mins


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 26, 2011)

Roger that!

It'll be coming past the bottom of the garden, so if I can get a shot through the gweenery and schubbery .....


----------



## teuchter (Oct 26, 2011)

Same Southern unit that got in the way of editor's pictures last time screwed up mine this time


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Same Southern unit that got in the way of editor's pictures last time screwed up mine this time


I saw that one coming and mumbled a fair bit. Happily I managed to get some better shots this time - enough to make a little feature:












http://www.urban75.org/blog/brixton...f-a-battle-of-britain-class-steam-locomotive/


----------



## teuchter (Oct 26, 2011)

One good thing about the colder weather is that the steam looks more impressive.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 26, 2011)

There's an error in your feature by the way -



> The train was carrying the headboard for the London to Paris Night Ferry, an exotic sounding service that ran from 1936 to 1994 (when it was replaced by services through the Channel Tunnel).



The night ferry service was withdrawn in 1980, well before the opening of the channel.

Also, to be pedantic, there was no "replacement" for the night services when the chunnel opened, because the Nightstar trains that were supposed to run never actually materialised.


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2011)

Updated the feature. Ta.


----------



## Janh (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## teuchter (Nov 10, 2011)

TWO steam trains through Brixton this Friday (11th)

1) Tornado, passing eastbound 1029 on the way from Northampton to Canterbury, then returning about 1952 (so in the dark)

2) Tangmere again, outward from Waterloo to Deal at 1110, return about 1652

So Tangmere will be somewhere just east of Brixton at 11:11:11 on the 11/11/11.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 11, 2011)

* T-30


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2011)

*T-4 mins


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh yes. Nuff steam!


----------



## teuchter (Nov 11, 2011)

Slightly disappointing lack of steam as it passed me.


----------



## RoyReed (Nov 11, 2011)

There was enough steam here (rail way bridge on Larkhill Rise)


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2011)

It was well misty from my viewpoint:






http://www.urban75.org/blog/tornado-steam-loco-powers-dramatically-through-brixton/


----------



## teuchter (Nov 11, 2011)

T-10 for the next one

Think it'll be coming on the other pair of lines (ie the lower level bridge through Brixton)


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 11, 2011)

cheers for the pics 

nice to see that FIFA let them put a poppy wreath on the front of the train


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 11, 2011)

so has anyone actually been on a steam train through Brixton? Is it expensive? I think they start from Victoria as I remember the trains being prepared there on Friday mornings at 9am from when I used to get the train to work.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 11, 2011)

http://www.steamdreams.com/Executables/GT436TourCalendar.exe?ActionCode=TC

£85 adult, £72 child


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm loving this!






http://www.urban75.org/blog/christm...-as-two-steam-locos-pass-in-quick-succession/


----------



## teuchter (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## RoyReed (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## teuchter (Nov 11, 2011)

^ you've caught the Orient Express in that one too!


----------



## RoyReed (Nov 11, 2011)

Is that what it was - I know fuck all about trains. Here's a couple more of it.


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2011)

I need to get to wherever it is you're taking your photos from!


----------



## RoyReed (Nov 11, 2011)

The railway bridge on Larkhill Rise - it crosses the railway line between Wandsworth Road and Clapham High Street stations.


----------



## Maria S Cottee (Nov 11, 2011)

Hello everyone, my son and I were at Brixton Station when the steam trains passed and I have to say what an experience. I, personally, have never seen a steam train up close and fully functioning and it was breath taking. Thank you so much for posting the times, and I hope to add some pictures. Thanks again x


----------



## teuchter (Nov 11, 2011)

RoyReed said:


> Is that what it was - I know fuck all about trains. Here's a couple more of it.



Yup, it makes trips out of Victoria fairly regularly. Sometimes to/from the boat at Folkestone with passengers from the continental part of the operation.

What you saw there was the empty stock being taken into Victoria I think, ready for today's trip.


----------



## Maria S Cottee (Nov 11, 2011)

Ah ok. Many thanks. am an absolute noobie too steam trains. I look forward to hunting some more down!


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2011)

Maria S Cottee said:


> I, personally, have never seen a steam train up close and fully functioning and it was breath taking. Thank you so much for posting the times, and I hope to add some pictures. Thanks again x


They're lovely things, aren't they?


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 11, 2011)

Maria S Cottee said:


> Hello everyone, my son and I were at Brixton Station when the steam trains passed and I have to say what an experience. I, personally, have never seen a steam train up close and fully functioning and it was breath taking. Thank you so much for posting the times, and I hope to add some pictures. Thanks again x



I was with my daughter and husband when one went through Herne Hill recently.... I actually cried (I was a bit hormonal but still!).  It quite a thing to see.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 11, 2011)

editor said:


> They're lovely things, aren't they?


Save up some pennies and get yourself on to a driving day, its awesome


----------



## Maria S Cottee (Nov 11, 2011)

editor said:


> They're lovely things, aren't they?



There is something so innocent and peaceful about them. I can't explain it...am still very much overwhelmed by the whole thing.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 11, 2011)

Crispy said:


> http://www.steamdreams.com/Executables/GT436TourCalendar.exe?ActionCode=TC
> 
> £85 adult, £72 child


ouch!

Cheers Crispy. However, they do a day trip to York for £85 which is less than the full price ticket to York on a normal train. Now if only they ran that service on the Saturday when we were playing away at York...


----------



## teuchter (Nov 11, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> ouch!
> 
> Cheers Crispy. However, they do a day trip to York for £85 which is less than the full price ticket to York on a normal train. Now if only they ran that service on the Saturday when we were playing away at York...


http://www.independent.myreaderoffers.com/product/details/The Sussex Belle.html



> *Premier Dining includes: ​*Buck’s Fizz, tea and coffee, pastries and lunch (replaced by Christmas dinner on December dates), at £144.
> *First Class includes:* coffee, pastries, tea and biscuits at £69.​*Standard price: ​*£49. Father Christmas and his elves will be on board the December dates, with mulled wine and mince pies for all.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 11, 2011)

3 posts and 4 likes. That's got to be the best conversion rate ever!

Welcome Maria.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 11, 2011)

Ickle 27, 3 years old, has a massive thing about steam engines, obviously as a result of Thomas the Tank and we have to go and find some as often as we can. Recently we have been to Brecon Mountain Railway, Pontypool and Blaenavon(where adults can ride for £5 all day) and Severn Valley. he loves them, and I've enjoyed seeing them too. I think I probably enjoy more than he does.

As ana side I didnt even know what a tank engine was til the other day. I couldnt understand why some of the trains he collects had a tow behind tender and some didnt!


----------



## teuchter (Nov 11, 2011)

Tangmere has got stuck trying to go up a hill near Deal on its way back. Leaves on the line...


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2011)

teuchter said:


> http://www.independent.myreaderoffers.com/product/details/The Sussex Belle.html


It would be better of father Christmas and his elves buggered off and the savings going on ale.


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2011)

1927 said:


> As ana side I didnt even know what a tank engine was til the other day. I couldnt understand why some of the trains he collects had a tow behind tender and some didnt!


Eme understands steam loco wheel configurations now. And she knows what a Class 37 sounds like, can recognise a Pannier Tank as well as work out the differences between GWR and LNER signalling. And that's just the stuff she's bothered to remember. Imagine the other stuff she has to listen to from me!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 11, 2011)

editor said:


> Eme understands steam loco wheel configurations now. And she knows what a Class 37 sounds like, can recognise a Pannier Tank as well as work out the differences between GWR and LNER signalling. And that's just the stuff she's bothered to remember. Imagine the other stuff she has to listen to from me!


Is LNER upper quadrant or what?


----------



## 1927 (Nov 11, 2011)

Guess its kinda in my blood. Imagine this as your playground when you were a kid!


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2011)

1927 said:


> Guess its kinda in my blood. Imagine this as your playground when you were a kid!


Me too. Even as a child I found it a really sad, haunting place. The fake smoke in that video is annoying, mind.

This video's a bit better:


----------



## Maria S Cottee (Nov 11, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> 3 posts and 4 likes. That's got to be the best conversion rate ever!
> 
> Welcome Maria.



Thank you. Just got back from Brixton Station. No train this time. Was hoping to see the 16:52 but it never turned up. Better luck next time.
Many thanks for the welcome


----------



## Maria S Cottee (Nov 11, 2011)

Maria S Cottee said:


> Thank you. Just got back from Brixton Station. No train this time. Was hoping to see the 16:52 but it never turned up. Better luck next time.
> Many thanks for the welcome


Ah, just seen Teuchter's post. Perhaps delayed a while then. Better luck next time!


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 11, 2011)

Great pics, everyone, nice one. Steam trains are fantastic!


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 11, 2011)

I must find out if there's any up the East Coast mainline from KX, the line's 2 min from my house.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 11, 2011)

Maria S Cottee said:


> Ah, just seen Teuchter's post. Perhaps delayed a while then. Better luck next time!



It's still at Dover, waiting for water.

Looks like Tangmere and Tornado might end up heading back to London at around the same time.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 11, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> I must find out if there's any up the East Coast mainline from KX, the line's 2 min from my house.


http://www.uksteam.info/tours/t11/t1126b.htm

There's one on the 24th too but no times up for it yet.


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 11, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> I must find out if there's any up the East Coast mainline from KX, the line's 2 min from my house.



There was a ban on weekday steam on the East Coast Main Line recently after a lineside fire.  Not sure if it's still in force, but it's a sign of the times.  Main-line steam isn't something we can assume will continue - steam engines are a nuisance on today's railway sicne they're much slower than modern trains and with the best will in the world they're not very reliable.  There are all too many people (some very influential) who want them banned from the main line completely.  At some point we might have to fight to keep them there.

Great pics all.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 11, 2011)

Tornado just came flying back past looking and sounding absolutely magnificent in the dark. made my hair stand on end just a little bit.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 9, 2011)

Tomorrow (Saturday 10th):



> THE CANTERBURY CHRISTMAS SPECIAL
> Victoria-Maidstone-Canterbury-Dover-Tonbridge-Redhill-Victoria
> BR(S) Merchant Navy Class 4-6-2 no 35028 Clan Line running as 35017 Belgian Marine



Brixton 0853 / 1847


----------



## editor (Dec 9, 2011)

08:53? I'll barely be home from Offline!

Looks like I'll have to miss that one.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 9, 2011)

Stay up all night and gesticulate drunkenly at the train as it comes through Brixton. That will cheer the railtourers' morning.


----------



## editor (Dec 9, 2011)

One just went past now!

#teuchter listings fail


----------



## teuchter (Dec 9, 2011)

Hm, there was one to Guildford, return via Redhill today but not listed as coming back through Brixton, should have gone via Clapham Junction. Diverted perhaps.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 10, 2011)

T -30


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2011)

that was it near Loughborough Junction last Saturday.

Tornado through Brixton next Saturday, I think.


----------



## happyshopper (Dec 13, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Tornado through Brixton next Saturday, I think.



It leaves Bromley South at 9:00 am and is due at Kensington Olympia at 9:45 am.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 17, 2011)

Tornado due through brixton 0834. approaching from the east.


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2011)

One just puffed through now: going backwards!
http://www.urban75.org/blog/steam-train-puffs-through-brixton-backwards/

Trip details: http://www.uksteam.info/tours/t11/t1221b.htm


----------



## paolo (Dec 21, 2011)

editor said:


> One just puffed through now: going backwards![/URL]



Nice.

If we get big nets, can we keep them in Brixton? Love steam trains. *builds scary basement*


----------



## teuchter (Dec 21, 2011)

editor said:


> One just puffed through now: going backwards!
> http://www.urban75.org/blog/steam-train-puffs-through-brixton-backwards/
> 
> Trip details: http://www.uksteam.info/tours/t11/t1221b.htm



If that counts as "going backwards" then every HST in the land is going backwards.

And every multiple unit too come to think of it. So, yeah, about 90 percent of trains in the uk "go backwards" every time they move.


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2011)

teuchter said:


> If that counts as "going backwards" then every HST in the land is going backwards.


Um, HSTs have front and rear units. That's how they're designed to work. Not quite the same visual effect is it? And express steam locos aren't usually pushing from the rear of the coaches either.


----------



## _pH_ (Dec 21, 2011)

editor said:


> And express steam locos aren't usually pushing from the rear of the coaches either.



It wasn't pushing though, there's no way Network Rail would allow a propelling move like that. It was being dragged by a diesel as part of the ECS movement, according to the diagram.


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2011)

_pH_ said:


> It wasn't pushing though, there's no way Network Rail would allow a propelling move like that. It was being dragged by a diesel as part of the ECS movement, according to the diagram.


It didn't look like it was being dragged though, seeing as there was tons of steam coming off it. It looked like it was working quite hard.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 21, 2011)

_pH_ said:


> It wasn't pushing though, there's no way Network Rail would allow a propelling move like that. It was being dragged by a diesel as part of the ECS movement, according to the diagram.



Correct


----------



## teuchter (Dec 21, 2011)

editor said:


> It didn't look like it was being dragged, seeing as there was tons of steam and smoke coming off it. It looked like it was working quite hard.


The steam would be going upwards if it was working hard.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 21, 2011)

the lack of turntables is a disgrace...

maybe the next reconstruction should be one of these


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2011)

teuchter said:


> The steam would be going upwards if it was working hard.



It was just before I took that pic. It was the noise of the steam engine that made me look out.

Anyway, it's not important.


----------



## Frumious B. (Feb 24, 2012)

So is this the thread to subscribe to if you want to be notified of trains? I've yet to see one.

I still miss the Eurostars going over the market.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> So is this the thread to subscribe to if you want to be notified of trains? I've yet to see one.
> 
> I still miss the Eurostars going over the market.


I miss them too, even if they were noisy buggers.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 24, 2012)

If you look out on a Wednesday around midday, you can see one of these passing -






Not quite a Eurostar but they are the domestic high-speed trains that run on HS1 between St Pancras and Kent. 

The working through Brixton goes into Victoria and back and carries no passengers - its purpose is to ensure that drivers have knowledge of that route in case the trains ever need to be diverted if there problems at St Pancras.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 24, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> So is this the thread to subscribe to if you want to be notified of trains? I've yet to see one.
> 
> I still miss the Eurostars going over the market.


uk steam info has a list of steam tours and gives time breakdowns for journeys but as they have to run around regular services they can be subject to delays.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Feb 24, 2012)

This should be the link you need

http://www.uksteam.info/tours/trs12.htm


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 24, 2012)

_pH_ said:


> It wasn't pushing though, there's no way Network Rail would allow a propelling move like that. It was being dragged by a diesel as part of the ECS movement, according to the diagram.


 
I've certainly seen steam engines on the back of ECS movements give a *helping hand* a couple of times - in the same way as the diesel on the back of many steam trains helps out when necessary, especially when starting. Personally, in the latter case I wish they'd leave the buzzbox behind and let the steam engine do its thing, but you can see why they don't. A broken-down or otherwise stalled steam train can cause a hell of a lot of disruption, especially on the London commuter network.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2012)

Mumbles274 said:


> This should be the link you need
> 
> http://www.uksteam.info/tours/trs12.htm


I don't want links. I want *times*!


----------



## Frumious B. (Feb 24, 2012)

Me too. So I can get an alert on my phone. Sync'd with with Google Calendar pls.


----------



## agricola (Feb 25, 2012)

editor said:


> I don't want links. I want *times*!


 
Theres timings on most of those links tbh, at least enough to work out when they will nearby.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 25, 2012)

Next steam train through Brixton will be on the 29th March as far as I know. And I'll be on board


----------



## Frumious B. (Feb 26, 2012)

That looks like a fantastic route. I used to live in Winchelsea and would love to see Tangmere puffing along the valley.


----------



## teuchter (May 11, 2012)

Advance notice - 70000 Britannia is due to come through Brixton around 1125 next Friday, 18th May. It will be heading into Victoria, where Tornado will attach to the front of the train, and Britannia will remain on the rear and bank it up the hill and out of the station.

Also, if anyone's interested, this:






will be passing through around 0935 tomorrow (Saturday morning).


----------



## editor (May 12, 2012)

Cheers for the update. I think I'll miss the morning train


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 12, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I travelled (more than once) on the Sussex Belle when it was still in commercial use. I certainly travelled on the Brighton Belle, often.


----------



## teuchter (May 12, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I'm pretty sure I travelled (more than once) on the Sussex Belle when it was still in commercial use. I certainly travelled on the Brighton Belle, often.


They're currently in the process of restoring a Brighton Belle set:

http://www.brightonbelle.com/


----------



## lang rabbie (May 12, 2012)

teuchter said:


> They're currently in the process of restoring a Brighton Belle set:
> 
> http://www.brightonbelle.com/


 
But will there be kippers for breakfast?


----------



## teuchter (May 12, 2012)

teuchter said:


> Also, if anyone's interested, this:
> 
> will be passing through around 0935 tomorrow (Saturday morning).


 
^ This is due to pass back through (eastbound) tonight at 2030ish by the way


----------



## Frumious B. (May 12, 2012)

Amazing that there are enough people in love with those manky old Hastings line trains to take them on an excursion. I used to commute in the things. I suppose they make a slightly nicer noise than the modern stuff. But the general opinion of the passengers was that we were stuck with an embarrasingly primitive dog-slow service. What's so special about them? Apart from the fact that they're a few inches narrower than the faster electric trains which we couldn't have because cowboy builders had given us the wrong size tunnels?


----------



## T & P (May 12, 2012)

Ah, this would be the train I saw stopped at the railway bridge over Latchmere Road about 9.45 am this morning... it looked nice.


----------



## teuchter (May 12, 2012)

Frumious B. said:


> Amazing that there are enough people in love with those manky old Hastings line trains to take them on an excursion. I used to commute in the things. I suppose they make a slightly nicer noise than the modern stuff. But the general opinion of the passengers was that we were stuck with an embarrasingly primitive dog-slow service. What's so special about them? Apart from the fact that they're a few inches narrower than the faster electric trains which we couldn't have because cowboy builders had given us the wrong size tunnels?


 
They are narrower than other stock but I think the reason you couldn't have the electric trains was because the route wasn't electrified (the Marshlink line stil isn't as far as I know).

I guess people like them because they're a bit of an oddity and they are diesel-electric rather than mechanical transmission unlike the majority of the early BR DMUs. And they do make quite a good noise.

There are plenty of people quite attached to the old Southern Region slam-door trains including the electric ones. They were quite unique to Britain really, especially in their latter years. When I first came down to London I found it quite curious that the majority of London's commuter trains stil looked like they came from a previous century (which they did, in fact).

Not sure why the Hastings unit has made it into preservation with main-line running capability while no electric ones have yet.


----------



## teuchter (May 18, 2012)

teuchter said:


> Advance notice - 70000 Britannia is due to come through Brixton around 1125 next Friday, 18th May. It will be heading into Victoria, where Tornado will attach to the front of the train, and Britannia will remain on the rear and bank it up the hill and out of the station.


 
*Today*

T - 2hrs 20mins


----------



## editor (May 18, 2012)

Bloody thing was early. Only just managed to grab a couple of pics as it sped past.


----------



## teuchter (May 18, 2012)

Yup, nearly caught me out too.

There's another one through tomorrow I think.


----------



## editor (May 18, 2012)

Pics: http://www.urban75.org/blog/britannia-7000-loco-steams-through-brixton-south-london/


----------



## Frumious B. (May 19, 2012)

teuchter said:


> They are narrower than other stock but I think the reason you couldn't have the electric trains was because the route wasn't electrified (the Marshlink line stil isn't as far as I know).


 
That's only the half of it.  When the line was built in the 1850s the builders scammed the railway company by building thin tunnel walls to save money on bricks. One of the tunnels collapsed. So the walls were thickened with extra bricks. But the bricks were added on the inside. Putting them on the outside would pretty much have meant building all seven tunnels all over again, closing the line for ages.

So the tunnels became too narrow for most locomotives. This was OK in the days of steam, because there were a few locos skinny enough. But when steam went none of the diesels would fit. So in the 1950s BR built the Hastings diesels specially for the line.

Fast forward a few decades, and modern electric stock is too wide for two of the seven tunnels, and nobody will invest in widening them. So the diesels have to keep running for far longer than envisaged.

Eventually they become too unreliable, so in the mid 80s the line just HAS to be electrified so modern trains can be used. But there's STILL no money to rebuild the tunnels. The solution is to rip up the double tracks in the two narrowest tunnels and replace them with a single line. Which means the new electric trains can't go any faster than the diesels. The fastest morning commuter service from London to Hastings still takes 100 minutes for the 65 mile journey. It's quicker to go on a 30 mile diversion by taking the Marshlink line to Ashford and changing to a Javelin.

Which is why Hastings has been dying a slow death for decades instead of becoming another Brighton. Bad news for property developers but good news for long term benefit claimants and smackheads. There used to be lots of TEFL schools which livened things up a bit. They all moved to Brighton. There's still a successful art college and a small bohemian community living in very grand houses near some beautiful countryside and decent beaches. If you don't mind the needles or the lack of decent shops, cinemas, cafes and restaurants it's not a bad place to live.

Amazing what social changes have resulted from the absence of a few bricks.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 6, 2012)

Tomorrow (Weds 7th), at 2012 through Brixton heading for Victoria.

Note that this will be coming through on the Herne Hill line which means it'll come through the platforms at Brixton station.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 6, 2012)

There may also be one this Saturday but the times haven't been published yet so not sure exactly what route it'll take through south London.


----------



## MAD-T-REX (Jun 7, 2012)

This might interest our resident railway buffs: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herne_Hill_railway_station

I saw it nominated for the front page article on Wiki for the station's 150th anniversary in August. It's fairly comprehensive on the history of the railways in the area.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 8, 2012)

Times for tomorrow Saturday 9th - Tangmere

Should be passing through Brixton eastbound at around 1100 and returning around 2010


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2012)

Damarr said:


> This might interest our resident railway buffs: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herne_Hill_railway_station
> 
> I saw it nominated for the front page article on Wiki for the station's 150th anniversary in August. It's fairly comprehensive on the history of the railways in the area.


'Tis a lovely station.

I like this animation:


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 8, 2012)

I was mere yards away when it went through Herne Hill the other day. The throb goes right through you and the noise is somehow wonderful  - totally real and in your face. Beautiful to be near.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 8, 2012)

Long-term, they want to grade-separate at Herne Hill because the existing routes cross on a flat junction, which limits throughput. This would mean a swooping flyover immediately to the north of the station, using some of the industrial land between the tracks. Or for even more improvement (in terms of services, not necessarily in looks), a double-decker station with Victoria trains at the existing platform level and London Bridge trains upstairs.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 8, 2012)

That'll go down well in those £1/2 million houses along that side of Railton Road, plus the bottom end of Milkwood.


----------



## MAD-T-REX (Jun 8, 2012)

Crispy said:


> Long-term, they want to grade-separate at Herne Hill because the existing routes cross on a flat junction, which limits throughput. This would mean a swooping flyover immediately to the north of the station, using some of the industrial land between the tracks. Or for even more improvement (in terms of services, not necessarily in looks), a double-decker station with Victoria trains at the existing platform level and London Bridge trains upstairs.


It's definitely going to be a simple fly-over (I'd guess just for northbound Thameslink trains) whenever it happens - they considered full blown grade separation as part of the Thameslink Programme and the plan would have closed quite a few businesses, cut a lot of gardens in half and demolished about half of Rosendale primary school for one of the approaches. The locals would go bananas. 

All indications are it won't happen this side of 2030, and the congestion won't be a concern for locals after 2018 anyway. The latest from the rumour mill is that the frequency of Sutton Loop trains is going to double to eight trains an hour from 2018, which would be a huge improvement, to ease the pain of every train terminating at Blackfriars. More trains to Victoria would be nice as well, but there's no room on the line for them.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 26, 2012)

Tornado today (Tues 26th)

at about 1130 through Brixton on the Nunhead line, then returning on the Herne Hill line (ie through the platforms at Brixton) at around 2000.


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2012)

Pics!
















http://www.urban75.org/blog/new-steam-locomotive-tornado-shimmies-through-a-sizzling-brixton/


----------



## teuchter (Jun 26, 2012)

It was quite a long rake of carriages, this one.


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2012)

teuchter said:


> .... then returning on the Herne Hill line (ie through the platforms at Brixton) at around 2000.


It appears to be running mighty late.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 26, 2012)

Did it come through?

It was reported running on time at 1915 and slightly early at 2108.


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2012)

I waited until about 5 to 9 and heard nowt.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 27, 2012)

maybe it was early


----------



## teuchter (Jun 27, 2012)

There's another one tomorrow.

Returning via Brixton at 2012.


----------



## agricola (Jun 27, 2012)

editor said:


> Pics!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
A good candidate for Railway Eye's "Railway Garden" competition, that one.


----------



## joffy (Jun 28, 2012)

You might like to know that the steam train will be travelling through herne hill and then brixton at roughly 8:10 this evening


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2012)

joffy said:


> You might like to know that the steam train will be travelling through herne hill and then brixton at roughly 8:10 this evening


I'll see if I can bag a pic!


----------



## joffy (Jun 28, 2012)

Streatham common now


----------



## joffy (Jun 28, 2012)

Tulse hill


----------



## teuchter (Jun 28, 2012)

I could hear it just now...all the way from Loughborough Junction. Sounded like it was properly going for it.


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2012)

I tried to take a picture but the route is covered in trees.  I'll post my pitiful pic in a moment.


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2012)

How crap is this? A wisp of smoke!


----------



## teuchter (Jul 18, 2012)

Clan Line today (Thurs 19th)

Eastbound through Brixton around 1230, returning around 2020


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2012)

It's Wednesday today!


----------



## teuchter (Jul 18, 2012)

The post is designed to be read on Thursday.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2012)

teuchter said:


> The post is designed to be read on Thursday.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 19, 2012)

teuchter said:


> Clan Line today (Thurs 19th)
> 
> Eastbound through Brixton around 1230, returning around 2020


 
As I said before, this is today (Thursday 19th).


----------



## teuchter (Jul 19, 2012)

t-25


----------



## _pH_ (Jul 19, 2012)

I saw this one. And managed to upset all the spotters by pulling into Wandsworth Road on the up Atlantic just as the kettle was coming through on the down so they all had to scurry along the platform with their tripods as I'd blocked their view with a 456. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Made my day.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 19, 2012)

It's seems like it's always a 456 that gets in the way of steam trains when they come past me too 

Were you driving it?


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2012)

_pH_ said:


> I saw this one. And managed to upset all the spotters by pulling into Wandsworth Road on the up Atlantic just as the kettle was coming through on the down so they all had to scurry along the platform with their tripods as I'd blocked their view with a 456. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Made my day.


You're an evil man.


----------



## _pH_ (Jul 19, 2012)

teuchter said:


> It's seems like it's always a 456 that gets in the way of steam trains when they come past me too
> 
> Were you driving it?


 
Yes. I'll make sure I'll get in your way next time too.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 19, 2012)

_pH_ said:


> Yes. I'll make sure I'll get in your way next time too.


 
quimcunx approves of this post.


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2012)

I grabbed a couple of pics. Will post later.


----------



## MAD-T-REX (Aug 25, 2012)

Attention train nerds: Today is Herne Hill station's 150th birthday and the local society is doing a talk/tour at 2.30, starting outside the station. The article on its history is also on Wiki's front page.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 25, 2012)

Damarr said:


> Attention train nerds: Today is Herne Hill station's 150th birthday and the local society is doing a talk/tour at 2.30, starting outside the station.<snip>


Thanks for that.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 31, 2012)

Tomorrow (1st Sept) Kensignton Olympia to Faversham
Oliver Cromwell

Out through Brixton 1035
Returning 2128

On the Herne Hill line, ie through the station platforms.

Godwilling I shall be on board this. The previous one that I should have been on board of having been cancelled.  And this one having been diverted from the original route so it will go via Herne Hill rather than Denmark Hill


----------



## teuchter (Sep 2, 2012)

teuchter said:


> Godwilling I shall be on board this. The previous one that I should have been on board of having been cancelled.  And this one having been diverted from the original route so it will go via Herne Hill rather than Denmark Hill


 


Railway experts may notice something amiss with this steam train.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Sep 2, 2012)

teuchter said:


> View attachment 22643
> 
> Railway experts may notice something amiss with this steam train.


 
Lack of smoke and something that looks like a diesel on the front?
You've been conned.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 27, 2012)

Tangmere came through Brixton this morning (I'd failed to realise) and will be returning around 1715.


----------



## Frumious B. (Sep 29, 2012)

teuchter said:


> Railway experts may notice something amiss with this steam train.


 
The Oliver Cromwell has been converted to biofuel?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 11, 2012)

Tangmere through tomorrow (Wednesday 12th) at about 5pm


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2012)

t-10


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2012)

Damn, missed this!


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Dec 12, 2012)

Ah, think I heard this go past - we back on to the railway line. Wish I'd known. Mind you, wouldn't have been able to see it from our basement flat.


----------



## eroom (Dec 13, 2012)

This must have been what I saw backing out of the platform at Victoria yesterday evening (just before 6): there was a sudden blast of noise, steam billowed across the station roof and a couple of thousand harried commuters stopped and stared for a moment. It was great.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 13, 2012)

There'll be another one on Saturday. It'll come through at about 9.15am and back again at about 9.15pm.
Times:
http://www.uksteam.info/tours/t12/t1215a.htm


----------



## teuchter (Mar 18, 2013)

Tomorrow (Tues 19th) - Tornado through brixton around 10am
http://www.uksteam.info/tours/t13/t0319a.htm


----------



## editor (May 18, 2013)

Just saw a loco puffing through Brixton pulling a rake of Pullman coaches. Lovely, it was.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 18, 2013)

Tornado through tomorrow (19th)

http://www.steamdreams.com/executables/GT410WebContent.exe?ActionCode=Timings


----------



## Frumious B. (Sep 18, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Tornado through tomorrow (19th)
> 
> http://www.steamdreams.com/executables/GT410WebContent.exe?ActionCode=Timings


How can you tell from the link that it will go to London?


----------



## teuchter (Sep 18, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> How can you tell from the link that it will go to London?


Ah, sorry, you need to click on the tab at the top that says "Canterbury to Salisbury". That's the one that will come through.


----------



## Frumious B. (Sep 18, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Ah, sorry, you need to click on the tab at the top that says "Canterbury to Salisbury". That's the one that will come through.


Aha! Brixton 11.04! Can't wait.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 18, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Aha! Brixton 11.04! Can't wait.


and again at about 2045.


----------



## Frumious B. (Sep 18, 2013)

Where's the best viewing point? Which of the lines does it use?


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2013)

I haven't got such a good view any more since Brixton Square and the Viaduct reared their ugly heads across the Brixton skyline.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 18, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Where's the best viewing point? Which of the lines does it use?


It looks like in the morning it will be on the low-level lines so will come past the station (not on the lines with the platforms on, the ones that face the rec. If you go and stand at the Victoria-bound end of the station you should be able to see it. In the evening it will be on the high-level lines which cross over the station.

These things can change though so it's not guaranteed... will post any relevant updates tomorrow.

I've noticed by the way you get quite a good view from upstairts in tkmaxx, although you won't get sound effects there


----------



## teuchter (Sep 18, 2013)

Wandsworth Road station is a very good viewing point. Not too handy to get there from Brixton though.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 18, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Wandsworth Road station is a very good viewing point. Not too handy to get there from Brixton though.


Denmark Hill station might be even better, as you can watch from the bridge.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 18, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Denmark Hill station might be even better, as you can watch from the bridge.


Denmark Hill's Ok but Wandsworth Rd is better. There's a footbridge there, and you get a longer view in both directions, including towards Victoria with Battersea power station in the background. It would also be a good place to see the return leg because the train will be climbing up the bank that comes up from the Clapham Junction/West London Line.






classic London trainspotting view! You won't see the Eurostar there these days though, of course.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 18, 2013)

You're entirely right 

God those trains are long aren't they?


----------



## teuchter (Sep 18, 2013)

They are for the UK. Although I think the caledonian sleepers (for the southern half of their journeys before they split into sections) are still the longest passenger trains in the country.


----------



## editor (Sep 18, 2013)

I miss the rumble of the Eurostar trains going by. And the even bigger of Concorde.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 18, 2013)

teuchter said:


> They are for the UK. Although I think the caledonian sleepers (for the southern half of their journeys before they split into sections) are still the longest passenger trains in the country.



Eurostar is longer I think. 20 carriages vs 16 for the sleeper.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 18, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Eurostar is longer I think. 20 carriages vs 16 for the sleeper.


A BR Mk3 coach is 23m long though, vs 19m for a Eurostar carriage, so it must be pretty close.


----------



## Frumious B. (Sep 18, 2013)

I can't believe you're talking metres.  In a train thread all dimensions_ must _be to the nearest millimetre. Except for vintage British stock, which must be to the nearest thou.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Sep 18, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Eurostar is longer I think. 20 carriages vs 16 for the sleeper.



18 for sleeper I think. I've been in coach A, furtherest from Euston when heading north. It's a long walk.


----------



## fortyplus (Sep 18, 2013)

19sixtysix said:


> 18 for sleeper I think. I've been in coach A, furtherest from Euston when heading north. It's a long walk.


Fort William?


----------



## teuchter (Sep 18, 2013)

There are two sleepers each night, one for Glasgow/Edinburgh and one for Aberdeen/Inverness/Fort William.


----------



## fortyplus (Sep 18, 2013)

teuchter said:


> There are two sleepers each night, one for Glasgow/Edinburgh and one for Aberdeen/Inverness/Fort William.


I have taken the Fort William one a few times. It's that far down the platform you think you've walked all the bloody way to the Highlands.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 18, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> I have taken the Fort William one a few times.


Without question the best rail journey in the UK.


----------



## fortyplus (Sep 18, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Without question the best rail journey in the UK.


When it had a traditional breakfast car. Porridge, a full fry-up and wonky toast, linen table-cloths, as the moor of Rannoch trundled by outside... It's still ace, and if you can carry on as far as Mallaig...


----------



## 19sixtysix (Sep 18, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> Fort William?



Glasgow. They split the train at carstairs on way up.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 19, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Aha! Brixton 11.04! Can't wait.



Latest news suggests it's got a diesel on the front. And worse, a 66 

Not sure why


----------



## Frumious B. (Sep 19, 2013)

I overslept anyway. What did I miss?


----------



## teuchter (Sep 19, 2013)

Not much as it had a diesel on the front (with Tornado coupled behind). However I think it'll be under steam power for the return leg this evening.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 3, 2013)

Britannia just came through. Forgot to put it on here. Anyway, it looked and sounded superb, making its way through south london in the dark.


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2013)

I thought I heard something. Damn!


----------



## teuchter (Oct 3, 2013)

It came through this morning too but I totally missed it.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 3, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Britannia just came through. Forgot to put it on here. Anyway, it looked and sounded superb, making its way through south london in the dark.



 I wondered what that noise was, should have looked out the window.


----------



## Jangleballix (Oct 4, 2013)

Don't know if this has been posted yet:


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2013)

I heard it but missed it. Damn. Here's is a glimmer of the train at Herne Hill station.


----------



## shygirl (Nov 2, 2013)

I saw it today from my stall on Station Rd, it looked and sounded magnificent.  Lots of passengers waving at us, ooh, it were so exciting.  I went on some lovely steam engines on the Isle of Man in '86 and have loved them ever since.  Lovely pic of the steam, Ed.  Did you take it from your flat?


----------



## teuchter (Nov 8, 2013)

Should be one tomorrow (Saturday), Herne Hill line, approx 0850 and 1710 through Brixton. Running from Victoria down to the (newly connected to main line) Bluebell Railway.

Times

Should be one on Monday as well, heading for Margate. Times not up yet.


----------



## Smick (Nov 9, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Should be one tomorrow (Saturday), Herne Hill line, approx 0850 and 1710 through Brixton. Running from Victoria down to the (newly connected to main line) Bluebell Railway.
> 
> Times
> 
> Should be one on Monday as well, heading for Margate. Times not up yet.


 
Caught it at Herne Hill. Thanks for the heads up.

I was on my way to the Parkrun so couldn't wait too long. There was a steam locomotive at the front and back.

People waiting for their normal train were waving and there were passengers hanging out the window wearing ski goggles.

And I made it to the Parkrun on time.


----------



## Smick (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 10, 2013)

you know Smick - they definitely come through Tulse Hill station too - yesterday around 5ish there was one there - I don't know why it had stopped but it was very loud (in a lovely way).  I was chatting to _pH- last night about where it might have been going/coming from.


----------



## Smick (Nov 10, 2013)

Yeah, after the train went through I walked down the alley beside the Florence and along the Dulwich Rd. When I got in to the park and along to the lido, I could still hear it, presumably a mile or more away.



gaijingirl said:


> you know Smick - they definitely come through Tulse Hill station too - yesterday around 5ish there was one there - I don't know why it had stopped but it was very loud (in a lovely way).  I was chatting to _pH- last night about where it might have been going/coming from.


 
If I knew when it would be in TH station, I'd bring my daughter down for a look. Also, one of her friends who is Thomas obsessed would love it too.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 12, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> you know Smick - they definitely come through Tulse Hill station too - yesterday around 5ish there was one there - I don't know why it had stopped but it was very loud (in a lovely way).  I was chatting to _pH- last night about *where it might have been going/coming from.*


.


teuchter said:


> Should be one tomorrow (Saturday), Herne Hill line, approx 0850 and 1710 through Brixton. *Running from Victoria down to the (newly connected to main line) Bluebell Railway.*


----------



## Smick (Nov 12, 2013)

I had thought that if a train goes from Victoria through Herne Hill, especially on platform 3, it would go on through W Dulwich instead of on to Tulse Hill.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 12, 2013)

Smick said:


> I had thought that if a train goes from Victoria through Herne Hill, especially on platform 3, it would go on through W Dulwich instead of on to Tulse Hill.


Regular service trains generally do, but the track layout allows trains to go to either West Dulwich or Tulse Hill from either of the country-bound platforms.


----------



## Smick (Nov 12, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Regular service trains generally do, but the track layout allows trains to go to either West Dulwich or Tulse Hill from either of the country-bound platforms.


 I grew up in Northern Ireland where there are maybe four lines in the whole country and they only joined them up in 1995 or so. Having junction after junction after junction is fascinating to me.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 12, 2013)

Smick said:


> I grew up in Northern Ireland where there are maybe four lines in the whole country and they only joined them up in 1995 or so. Having junction after junction after junction is fascinating to me.


Check out Stewarts Lane or Willesden Junction on google maps (aerial view) for your junction viewing pleasure.


----------



## davesgcr (Nov 12, 2013)

"Junction viewing pleasure" - like it. Though Willesden (better than it was) , needs a little talking up....


----------



## Frumious B. (Nov 12, 2013)

So was there a Margate one yesterday? How do you find out the times?


----------



## Leafster (Nov 12, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> So was there a Margate one yesterday? How do you find out the times?


Someone pointed me in the direction of this website at the weekend: http://uksteam.info/index.htm

There are schedules of the tours from a link on the right of the home page. From there you should be able to find a rough timetable for each tour.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 12, 2013)

Smick said:


> I had thought that if a train goes from Victoria through Herne Hill, especially on platform 3, it would go on through W Dulwich instead of on to Tulse Hill.





teuchter said:


> Regular service trains generally do, but the track layout allows trains to go to either West Dulwich or Tulse Hill from either of the country-bound platforms.



aha.. this answers my question too... (I made the same assumption as Smick).  It's not the first time I've heard the steam train at Tulse Hill... so do you know where it goes next after Tulse Hill?  ie.. exactly which bit of track and to which station - (as in the next station it passes through)?


----------



## teuchter (Nov 12, 2013)

gaijingirl said:


> aha.. this answers my question too... (I made the same assumption as Smick).  It's not the first time I've heard the steam train at Tulse Hill... so do you know where it goes next after Tulse Hill?  ie.. exactly which bit of track and to which station - (as in the next station it passes through)?


In the case of that train, if you look at the link I posted with the times for it, you can see it goes on through Streatham Common. So the next station after Tulse Hill would have been Streatham.

It depends on the tour though. There are various routes through South London depending on the destination, and there are several different routes possible for most destinations, so you need to look up the route for each tour independently. However, most steam trains going Kent-wards from Victoria go through Brixton, after which the routes branch into all sorts of possibilities. As I live near to the line that goes through Denmark Hill, I curse the pathing planners each time they route a tour along the Herne Hill line. Even more so when it is timed to come past me and then they re-route it at the last minute.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 12, 2013)

It looks like the next one will be 11th December, by the way. The timings haven't been published but I'm guessing that one will probably go through Tulse Hill on its outward leg. If I remember I'll post details here nearer the time.


----------



## fortyplus (Nov 14, 2013)

teuchter said:


> country-bound


do you not mean "down"?


----------



## teuchter (Nov 14, 2013)

fortyplus said:


> do you not mean "down"?


Yes, I do, but I thought I would make it understandable to non- railway buffs.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 21, 2013)

One tomorrow (Sunday), down to be double-headed which will be good

Brixton approx. 1300 and 1840

http://www.uksteam.info/tours/t13/t1222a.htm


----------



## Smick (Dec 21, 2013)

Will it come through Tulse Hill teuchter?


----------



## teuchter (Dec 21, 2013)

Smick said:


> Will it come through Tulse Hill teuchter?


This one isn't scheduled to, no, it will be on the line to/from Denmark Hill. 

It will pass through Balham and Streatham Common too though.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 22, 2013)

T -1


----------



## teuchter (Dec 22, 2013)

For anyone interested, it's running about 40 mins late so will come through Brixton more like shortly after 1900 rather than 1840 as scheduled.


----------



## happyshopper (Dec 22, 2013)

teuchter said:


> For anyone interested, it's running about 40 mins late so will come through Brixton more like shortly after 1900 rather than 1840 as scheduled.



Just gone past.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 22, 2013)

I heard it hoot and chuff but was disappointed it did not go past my window.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 22, 2013)

The evening run was diverted by Herne Hill, damn those signallers, so I didn't see it either, although I did see it this morning and it was looking good with two engines up front.


----------



## teuchter (Jan 30, 2014)

Not strictly within the scope of the thread title, but for anyone who likes vintage diesels... there is a tour next Saturday (8th) which goes all round London visiting various terminals, and it'll be passing through Brixton 4 times, scheduled as

1005
1342
1412
1906

It'll be hauled by a pair of Class 20s







and full of drunk diesel traction enthusiasts.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 7, 2014)

**Double steam alert - two this week**

Steam train tomorrow, Tuesday 8th April. Through Brixton at about 11am. It'll return in the evening at about 8.30 but will be diesel hauled at that point.

Times here

The empty coaching stock will pass through Brixton earlier in the morning, at something like 5 or 6am, with the steam engine on the back but under diesel haulage.


Then another one on Wednesday, coming in the other direction, through Brixton about 11am, return about 8pm, should be steam in both directions

Times here


----------



## teuchter (Apr 8, 2014)

Five minutes


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2014)

Damn! Just missed capturing it as I ran to the window just as it went behind Brixton bloody Square which now blocks my view. Still, nice to see a bit of steam (there wasn't much smoke).


----------



## teuchter (Apr 8, 2014)

You will have another chance tomorrow editor


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 8, 2014)

Missed it but there is always another one down the line.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 9, 2014)

This morning's one was diverted via Herne Hill  but the return trip is due back through in about an hour, might just still be light by then.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2014)

I waited at the window for that bastard train for ages, and only after I'd given up and put the camera away did I hear the thing going around at the back of the block 

In my boredom, I did capture a engineers' train going by although, sadly, not with the usual Class 37 or two attached (this one came with two Class 73s, namely Broadlands and Borough of Eastleigh).


----------



## happyshopper (Apr 10, 2014)

Oops! I'll try again.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 23, 2014)

Don't know if this is the best place to post it, probably not, but i found this great photo whislt looking for a bloody grey gate in the quiz thread.

 

http://www.davidheyscollection.com/page4.htm


----------



## teuchter (Apr 25, 2014)

One this Saturday, through about 11am and 7pm

http://www.uksteam.info/tours/t14/t0426b.htm


----------



## Smick (Apr 25, 2014)

Will that come through Herne Hill or Tulse Hill Teuchter? I can never work out those timings.


----------



## alan_ (Apr 25, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Don't know if this is the best place to post it, probably not, but i found this great photo whislt looking for a bloody grey gate in the quiz thread.
> 
> View attachment 52627
> 
> http://www.davidheyscollection.com/page4.htm


No I'm Thomas


----------



## shygirl (Apr 25, 2014)

Yeah, will wave as it passes by the market tomorrow!


----------



## teuchter (Apr 25, 2014)

Smick said:


> Will that come through Herne Hill or Tulse Hill Teuchter? I can never work out those timings.


Neither.  Brixton then the line through Denmark Hill.  Unless it's diverted in which case I'll curse the signallers and not for the first time.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 26, 2014)

T -15


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2014)

Yeah!






http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2014/04/golden-arrow-steam-train-rattles-through-brixton/


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Apr 26, 2014)

That makes up for missing it, still in bed.


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2014)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> That makes up for missing it, still in bed.


I got in at 4.30am but dragged myself out of bed to see it as the sight of a steam train always lifts the spirits.


----------



## Smick (Apr 26, 2014)

I think it might have gone through HH as there were a few guys on the platform with cameras. I was driving along Milkwood Rd.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 26, 2014)

Definitely didn't go via herne Hill as I also dragged myself out of bed to see it come through Loughborough junction.


----------



## Smick (Apr 27, 2014)

teuchter said:


> Definitely didn't go via herne Hill as I also dragged myself out of bed to see it come through Loughborough junction.


 
I wonder if there was anything else interesting coming through Herne Hill, or were these guys just photographing the normal trains.

In any case, my friend, whose 3 year old would love it as he is a Thomas obsessive, wasn't about. We'll have to do it next time.


----------



## Roadkill (May 1, 2014)

editor said:


> Yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good to see _Tangmere_ back on the main line, after its major breakdown in November.


----------



## Crispy (May 1, 2014)

Roadkill said:


> Good to see _Tangmere_ back on the main line, after its major breakdown in November.


Blimey. That could have been much worse. Sounds like the 3rd rail carried the end of the rod for some distance. If it had dropped straight onto the ballast or sleepers and got stuck there, it could have levered the drive wheels off the track.


----------



## Roadkill (May 1, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Blimey. That could have been much worse. Sounds like the 3rd rail carried the end of the rod for some distance. If it had dropped straight onto the ballast or sleepers and got stuck there, it could have levered the drive wheels off the track.



Yes, it was a pretty narrow escape.  Quite a few people on the preservation scene seem to think that one major accident could kill off main line steam, and this could have been it.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 10, 2014)

That was a steam train that just went past.


----------



## Jangleballix (May 14, 2014)

Again, not steam, but jolly interesting none the less:

http://tracker.geops.ch/?z=10&s=5&lat=51.499766912405946&lon=-0.16204833984375


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 14, 2014)

Jangleballix said:


> Again, not steam, but jolly interesting none the less:
> 
> http://tracker.geops.ch/?z=10&s=5&lat=51.499766912405946&lon=-0.16204833984375



They seem to be moving faster than in real life.


----------



## teuchter (May 14, 2014)

You can adjust the speed at the bottom.


----------



## teuchter (May 14, 2014)

There will be a steam train this Saturday (17th May) by the way

http://www.uksteam.info/tours/t14/t0517a.htm


----------



## Smick (May 15, 2014)

Sorry to repeatedly ask the same question but any chance of HH or TH?


----------



## teuchter (May 15, 2014)

Smick said:


> Sorry to repeatedly ask the same question but any chance of HH or TH?


Same as before I'm afraid - only if it gets diverted at the last minute.


----------



## Kevs (May 29, 2014)

Posh train passing Herne hill right now! Heading north!


----------



## teuchter (May 29, 2014)

It's the UK leg of the Orient Express (we're supposed to call it the "British Pullman" now), goes to Folkestone where the passengers transfer across the channel to the continental Orient Express train which takes them on to Venice. 

It also does day trips out of Victoria. Comes through Brixton once or twice most weeks.


----------



## Smick (Jun 7, 2014)

I spotted a steam train heading through Herne Hill this morning at 10ish. I was outside the Blackbird so saw the smoke only and heard the whistle.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 7, 2014)

LOUD NOISES!

Surprisingly loud in fact.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 27, 2014)

One tomorrow.

12 midday and about 8pm

http://www.uksteam.info/tours/t14/t0628c.htm


----------



## teuchter (Dec 10, 2014)

It'll be dark but there'll be a steam train this evening, at about 5pm.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 16, 2014)

If anyone is interested, there'll be one in about an hour from now; about 0950. It will have two black 5s on the front.


----------



## Twattor (Dec 21, 2014)

teuchter said:


> If anyone is interested, there'll be one in about an hour from now; about 0950. It will have two black 5s on the front.



Enjoyed seeing the one on 10th. Good spotting teuchter


----------



## teuchter (Dec 21, 2015)

Last one of 2015 tomorrow (Tuesday).

Through Brixton at about 10am and 3.38pm, in theory at least.

Shame the weather's not looking too great.

t1222a.htm


----------



## editor (Oct 3, 2016)

Some rail related news: piece on the long vanished old Brixton railway station building here Brixton history: Brixton’s old railway station, a cast iron loo and Branston Pickle

And I this _quadruple-header _rumbled through Brixton today (Class 66s, I think). In fact it may have even been a quintuple header!


----------



## Smick (Oct 4, 2016)

Any more steamies coming through Herne Hill teuchter ? My boy is nearly three now and obsessed with Thomas and Friends.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 4, 2016)

Smick said:


> Any more steamies coming through Herne Hill teuchter ? My boy is nearly three now and obsessed with Thomas and Friends.


Not for a while as far as I can see. They have been a bit thin in the ground recently.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 13, 2016)

Smick said:


> Any more steamies coming through Herne Hill teuchter ? My boy is nearly three now and obsessed with Thomas and Friends.



Smick 
Tomorrow (Weds 14th) there'll be one passing through Brixton at around 1044. Most likely on the high level line. Not through Herne Hill but Denmark Hill.

If you are in Herne Hill... you could take the short trip one stop down the line to Loughborough Junction. From the platform at Loughborough Junction, looking south you have a good view of the railway viaduct which carries the main line across the Thameslink line and you would be able see the steam train going across that viaduct. It's supposed to be sunny tomorrow.


----------



## happyshopper (Dec 14, 2016)

Just gone past. Heard it and saw the steam.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 14, 2016)

indeed it did


----------



## organicpanda (Dec 14, 2016)

saw it as well, lots of diner carriages


----------



## teuchter (Dec 22, 2016)

Another very shortly just now, passing through just after 1630


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 22, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Another very shortly just now, passing through just after 1630


one passed through today about 11.00 am as I was riding up towards Brixton Town centre


----------



## teuchter (Dec 22, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> one passed through today about 11.00 am as I was riding up towards Brixton Town centre


yes, same one returning this evening. It seems to have got stuck somewhere near Bromley at the moment though.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 22, 2016)

It's on the go again now and will probably go through brixton around 1730-1745.


----------



## se5 (Dec 22, 2016)

teuchter said:


> It's on the go again now and will probably go through brixton around 1730-1745.



Yes it came through Denmark Hill Station, startling everyone, at about 5:25 this evening


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2017)

Coming up: 


Saturday, 18th Nov 2017
A note that a steam train will be looping around South London today - something to watch from the sidelines.

Departure will be from London Victoria, taking a route via Clapham Junction, Staines, and Virginia Water.

The rostered locomotive for this trip is the Merchant Navy Pacific 35028 ‘Clan Line’.

Times passing through stations:

Outbound

10:12 - London Victoria
10:29 - Clapham Junction
10:44 - Richmond
11:03 - Staines

Return

16:14 - Staines
16:31 - Richmond
16:43 - Clapham Junction 
17:01 - London Victoria


----------



## teuchter (Nov 15, 2017)

NB. for anyone reading this thread: trains from victoria routed via clapham junction don't come anywhere near Brixton.


----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2018)

Now here's a handy web page: Beholder: this week in steam

Next steam train - Dec 21
t1208a.htm

Brixton only Beholder: this week in steam


----------



## lang rabbie (Dec 9, 2018)

teuchter said:


> NB. for anyone reading this thread: trains from victoria routed via clapham junction don't come anywhere near Brixton.



They do if they are going via a very indirect route (using the curve between Tulse Hill and Streatham Hill normally used only for the Parliamentary train) to then be able to get onto the West London Line at Clapham Junction - as appears to have happened yesterday when I was astonished to see a steam train heading east across Tooting Common that had come through Brixton fifteen minutes earlier.
 
t1208a.htm


----------



## teuchter (Dec 10, 2018)

lang rabbie said:


> They do if they are going via a very indirect route (using the curve between Tulse Hill and Streatham Hill normally used only for the Parliamentary train) to then be able to get onto the West London Line at Clapham Junction - as appears to have happened yesterday when I was astonished to see a steam train heading east across Tooting Common that had come through Brixton fifteen minutes earlier.
> View attachment 155101
> t1208a.htm



That's certainly an indirect route - as you don't need to go through Clapham Junction to get onto the West London line. I wonder what the reason was.


----------



## nemoanonemo (May 30, 2019)

I just spotted on twitter that Flying Scotsman came through Herne Hill this morning - it looks like it may repeat the journey this evening.


----------



## teuchter (May 30, 2019)

It's due through Herne Hill again at 2119 tonight.


----------



## lang rabbie (Mar 17, 2022)

The Flying Scotsman is apparently coming through Brixton in the next half hour if anyone fancies trying to grab some moody moonlit photos.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 19, 2022)

Just saw one coming from Brixton through herne hill


----------



## Crispy (Mar 19, 2022)

Could hear it all the way up on Brixton hill


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 24, 2022)

one just left herne hill so I guess the Wednesday and Saturday trips from Victoria have started again.


----------



## Not a Vet (May 25, 2022)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> one just left herne hill so I guess the Wednesday and Saturday trips from Victoria have started again.


Steam dreams runs every Tuesday from Victoria to chertsey. The return leg comes through HH and brixton about 9.45 but was late yesterday


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2022)

Will this one be going through Brixton on Sat morning\?






						Belmond Hotels, Trains, River Cruises - Discover Belmond Luxury Travel - Journey
					

Belmond is a global collection of iconic hotels, trains and river cruises bringing together some of the world's most thrilling journeys and destinations, including the Venice Simplon-Orient-Express.




					www.belmond.com


----------



## [62] (Nov 17, 2022)

editor said:


> Will this one be going through Brixton on Sat morning\?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Based on last week's times, it should be through Brixton 11.13. I'd imagine it would run in the same path.


----------



## [62] (Nov 19, 2022)

editor said:


> Will this one be going through Brixton on Sat morning\?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Late notice change of plan due to engineering work, it's going to Hinksey, Oxford instead via Kensington Olympia:






						Realtime Trains | 1Z82 1113 London Victoria to Kensington Olympia | 19/11/2022
					

Real-time train running information for 1Z82 1113 departure from London Victoria to Kensington Olympia on 19/11/2022. From Realtime Trains, an independent source of train running info for Great Britain.




					www.realtimetrains.co.uk


----------



## Not a Vet (Nov 26, 2022)

Steam train alert, passing through Brixton (and Herne Hill) at 1142 and 1618 today


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2022)

Another one coming through on Saturday. £625 a ticket and sold out!






						Belmond Hotels, Trains, River Cruises - Discover Belmond Luxury Travel - Journey
					

Belmond is a global collection of iconic hotels, trains and river cruises bringing together some of the world's most thrilling journeys and destinations, including the Venice Simplon-Orient-Express.




					www.belmond.com


----------

